# بالصور أحذية بمراوح للتهوية .. غريبة جدا !



## tasoni queena (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بالصور أحذية بمراوح للتهوية .. غريبة جدا !







تم ابتكار أحذية بمراوح للتهوية تساعد الأفراد على الشعور بالراحة والإسترخاء خاصة في الفصول التي يكون فيها الطقس دافئًا أو شديد الحرارة.








جدير بالذكر أن هذه الأحذية تم إبتكارها بإعتبارها جزءا من حملة تدعو إلى الحفاظ على البيئة أطلقتها وزارة الشؤون البيئية في اليابان.





​


----------



## grges monir (6 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههه  فكرة عجيبة صراحة
والجزم دى شحن بقى ولا بطارية كوينا
وازاى هادخل هوا كدة الجزمة تبقى مخرومة هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186059

ايه حكاية المراوح دى عندهم هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> هههههههه فكرة عجيبة صراحة
> والجزم دى شحن بقى ولا بطارية كوينا
> وازاى هادخل هوا كدة الجزمة تبقى مخرومة هههههههه



ههههههههههه ويقعد بقوم موصل الجزمة بالكهربا

اه ضحكوا علينا وادونا جزمة مخرومة


----------



## MAJI (6 أكتوبر 2011)

احذية غريبة 
فكرتها جميلة لكن تطبيقها صعب خاصة في شوارع مثل شوارعنا ماء وطين وزبالة وووو
 ستعطل هذه المراوح حتما وتدخل لقدمينا الماء وكل شئ .
شكرا للخبر الجميل


----------



## zezza (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*فكرة برضه 
بس دى يا بنتى بطلع الهوا لبرة 
احنا عايزين واحدة تدخل لجوة 
ميرسى يا قمر *


----------



## كرستينا كركر (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*هى اليابان دى شاطره فى كل حاجه الله يسهل لهم​​* *ميرسى كوينا للموضوع​​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (6 أكتوبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *فكرة برضه
> بس دى يا بنتى بطلع الهوا لبرة
> احنا عايزين واحدة تدخل لجوة
> ميرسى يا قمر *



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​* *عندك حق صدقينى​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*يعني لو الواحد حران
يقلع الجزمه ويحطها في وشه 
ايه الاختراع الغريب ده
شكرا ليكي يا كووينا​*


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ودى هتنفع فى الشوراع المقرفة بتاعتنا
اكيد هتبوظ من اول لبسة
بس الفكرة حلوة


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 أكتوبر 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *يعني لو الواحد حران
> يقلع الجزمه ويحطها في وشه
> ايه الاختراع الغريب ده
> شكرا ليكي يا كووينا​*



*ههههههههههههههههههههه والله فكره جمييييله​​*


----------



## مسرة (9 أكتوبر 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *يعني لو الواحد حران​*
> *يقلع الجزمه ويحطها في وشه *
> *ايه الاختراع الغريب ده*
> 
> *شكرا ليكي يا كووينا*​


 
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مسيحي عراقي انا (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا عالموضوع
تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ودى هتنفع فى الشوراع المقرفة بتاعتنا
> اكيد هتبوظ من اول لبسة
> بس الفكرة حلوة


 
*الجزم دي علشان العربيات *

*من الشغل للبيت ... ومن البيت للشغل *

*وبلاش مشاكل ... خلي الناس تبيع وتسترزء *

.


----------



## prayer heartily (13 أكتوبر 2011)

فكره حلوه 
بس مش في بلادنا دي عاوزه الشوارع اللي بتتغسل وتترش برفيوم  
شكرا


----------



## جيلان (13 أكتوبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *الجزم دي علشان العربيات *
> 
> *من الشغل للبيت ... ومن البيت للشغل *
> 
> ...


 
خلاص مستعدة اشتريه بس يدونى معاه عربية ألبسه جواها


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

> احذية غريبة
> فكرتها جميلة لكن تطبيقها صعب خاصة في شوارع مثل شوارعنا ماء وطين وزبالة وووو
> ستعطل هذه المراوح حتما وتدخل لقدمينا الماء وكل شئ .
> شكرا للخبر الجميل



صح احنا شوارعنا مينفعش معاها حاجة

شكرا ماجى لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

> *فكرة برضه
> بس دى يا بنتى بطلع الهوا لبرة
> احنا عايزين واحدة تدخل لجوة
> ميرسى يا قمر *



هههههههههه لا اكيد عاملين حسابهم

شكرا زيزا لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

> <b>هى اليابان دى شاطره فى كل حاجه الله يسهل لهم​​</b> <b>ميرسى كوينا للموضوع​​</b>



زينا كده بالضبط هنقر بقى ههههههههههه

شكرا يا كركر لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

> *يعني لو الواحد حران
> يقلع الجزمه ويحطها في وشه
> ايه الاختراع الغريب ده
> شكرا ليكي يا كووينا​*



ههههههههه دى تقنيات جديدة بقى

شكرا مايكل لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

> ودى هتنفع فى الشوراع المقرفة بتاعتنا
> اكيد هتبوظ من اول لبسة
> بس الفكرة حلوة



لا معتقدتش تنفع

ده جايبة الخبر افرجوا عليه بس عشان تتعقدوا هههههههههه

شكرا جيلى لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

> شكرا عالموضوع
> تحياتي



العفو

الشكر لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

> *الجزم دي علشان العربيات *
> 
> *من الشغل للبيت ... ومن البيت للشغل *
> 
> *وبلاش مشاكل ... خلي الناس تبيع وتسترزء *



ههههههه بالضبط كده

احنا بقى نتفرج عليها بس 

شكرا استاذ فريدى


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2012)

> فكره حلوه
> بس مش في بلادنا دي عاوزه الشوارع اللي بتتغسل وتترش برفيوم
> شكرا



واكيد دى مش شوارعنا 

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2012)

ياناس الهدف منها مش عشان الحر ... المروحة فايدتها التهوية عشان ريحة الشرابات


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (22 أبريل 2012)

ايه الاختراع الغريب ده
 شكرا ليكي يا كووينا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2012)

يعنى الفكره جميله للتهويه -- بس مشكله لو واحد  رائحت رجله مش حلوه...يشغل المروحه و الريحه تنتشر و حالات إغمااء بقا تحدث إحنا فى غنا عنها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلى الجزم مقفول و الطابق مصتور هههههههههههههه...بس فكره مش واحشا لكن عايزا شوارع نظيفه مش بلادنااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2013)

شقاوى - هانا مونتانا - حبوا اعدائكم

شكرا لردودكم الجميلة


----------

